# Solid trout and Redfish on Big Lake - HR&G



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

The only think thatâ€™s hotter than the weather is the catching. August is one of the best months for catching trout and redfish on Lake Calcasieu. Get out on the water where itâ€™s cooler and a lot more fun spending time outdoors with your family. Call toll free and check availability 888.762.3391. Click here and watch the live dock camera 24/7 â€" You can see the catches every day in real time http://hackberryrodandgun.com/info/dock-cams/


----------

